# Nick's Cigar Room - Man Cave



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Thought I would share pics of my cigar room. It's been a slow process but it's coming along. The room is roughly 10' x 10' - I had to compomise and put in a closet for my wife so lost about 2' x 10'. I put in a 750 cfm fan through the wall (picture #5, top right) for easy access and as the ceilings are 7'8'' I didn't want to lose any head room. The duct heater is 5 kW (picture #6) and should do the trick during the cold weather here in Ottawa. My wife went away for the weekend so I figured I would test out the ventilation system in case you could somehow smell smoke in the house as she would then put and end to my little project. Anyway, it worked well as hoped for. I'll post new pics as it progresses.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

very nice Nick! Keep the pics coming as you progress!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see the finished pics!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice!! Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice Nick. I'm sure you are looking forward to getting it completed so you can fully enjoy the man cave. Look forward to the future pics and hope all goes over well with the wife. I'd be in the same boat with my wife....lol. Best of luck finishing the project.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Cool! Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good Nick! I'm hoping I can build myself a room like this when we build a new house next year... (hopefully anyway)

Keep the pics coming, can't wait to see it all finished up.


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

:drum:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool. can't wait to see it finished


----------



## cbrcrzy (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks awesome....i would have to convert the living room of my townhouse and i don't think that would be met with open arms from the wife lol. look forward to the end pics


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice Nick!

Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

QUALITY work.. impressive.. 

rb


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Ahhhh... Maybe someday. Until then... The patio it is! :tongue1:

Of course... Alabama is a little different during winter than Ottawa. :smow:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nick man!


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

looks like youre off to a good start! Good luck!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I can say only this: :dude::faint::clap2:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking good so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

This is looking so great! I'm living vicariously through you, ya know.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking sweet! Perfect timing for the post man - working on the beginning drawing stages of converting a third bay into a man cave myself. I'll have to chat with you about the inline heat and the exhaust!

Keep us updated with pics!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet! Very nice work!
Vinnie


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

Very cool, can't wait to see the finish work. Ok I have to comment on the fan, 750cfm is huge, by your dimensions you are getting a total room change every minute :shock: Well that should definitely keep the smoke down.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. We did the taping, sanding, painting and put in the floor this week. A few things left to do such as trims, door for the heater and maybe crown molding... Also hoping to have a cabinet humidor built and a wall unit. Enjoyed the first ''official'' smoke with my buddy the other night and it was total bliss.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job can't wait to see the finished product!:high5:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

thats an awesome color on the walls ... very relaxing! looking good!

and I have those same exact chairs in my cigar room (in progress)!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Bill Brewer said:


> Thanks guys. We did the taping, sanding, painting and put in the floor this week. A few things left to do such as trims, door for the heater and maybe crown molding... Also hoping to have a cabinet humidor built and a wall unit. Enjoyed the first ''official'' smoke with my buddy the other night and it was total bliss.


Looking good! Where's the flat screen? 

A lot of musician pics on the walls. Are you a musician or just really into music?


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

marked said:


> Looking good! Where's the flat screen?
> 
> A lot of musician pics on the walls. Are you a musician or just really into music?


Flat screen will be next year, I have a 19'' monitor up on the wall but figured there was no point in posting...

A bit of both, but I wouldn't call myself a musician. I play a bit of guitar, mostly folk, Prine, Kristofferson, Dylan... For anyone who wants to know those are pictures of B. Dylan, N. Young and Tom Waits.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great. You do good work, from what I see. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! It's great to see a "man cave" in action here on Puff! As an architect, I really like what you have done with the space in your basement. Looks great, and I can not wait to see more photos...soon!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

You sir, are full of WIN.


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

You, my friend, wear the pants. Please write a book to teach the rest of us your powers!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Beats the heck out of my garage.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

You Sir...do wear that pants as stated earlier...very nice! Your photos and this thread hsvr inspired me to work on my "Boars Nest" (It's a Texas version of the Man Cave) in my garage...thanks again for sharring...and keep the photos coming!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks great, thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Just wondering if you got permits to add the room or did you just do it? I see you're in Canada so just curious. Where I am they're permit crazy and so insane with codes and stuff you'd never even think of (even more so if its a DIY project) its almost worth to try and get away with it. Although doing the work without permits and inspections is a major problem if selling the house down the road.

Nice job by the way!


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Great Nick, now I have to figure out how I can talk my wife into something like your man cave, since I will not be able to get the idea out of my head.

I thought the slippery slope only focused on gars and gar accessories, however, I guess a cigar room/man cave is just a "king size" accessory.

Nice work Nick, can't wait to see it fully completed!


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

That is one seriously sweet man cave bro! It sure beats the hell out of my back porch, which I get to share with 10,000 of my closest friends (El Mosquitos).


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

MoreBeer said:


> Just wondering if you got permits to add the room or did you just do it? I see you're in Canada so just curious. Where I am they're permit crazy and so insane with codes and stuff you'd never even think of (even more so if its a DIY project) its almost worth to try and get away with it. Although doing the work without permits and inspections is a major problem if selling the house down the road.
> 
> Nice job by the way!


I didn't get a permit and figured I would probably just take the fan and heater out if we ever sell...


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Haven't worked on the cigar room as I am also close to finishing the rest of the basement... Good luck to everyone trying to get their wives to agree to let you have a cigar room. I was able to convince my wife that I wasn't crazy for wanting such a room thanks to others who posted pictures of their projects...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking great Nick, keep up posted :tu


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Your Man Cave looks amazing! :thumb: I'm so jealous - I can't smoke for six months(veeery long cold season) because I have no room for smoking inside


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

Very well done sir, that looks like a great space for smoking. I'm very jealous.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Codename47 said:


> Your Man Cave looks amazing! :thumb: I'm so jealous - I can't smoke for six months(veeery long cold season) because I have no room for smoking inside


Come on over!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Spectacular!!


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Bill Brewer said:


> Come on over!


I wish you were my neighbor


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Nick,

Congrats on the man cave! You know, there's a large group of us here in Ottawa that meet on a semi-regular basis. You wanna test that thing out!


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Cadillac said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> Congrats on the man cave! You know, there's a large group of us here in Ottawa that meet on a semi-regular basis. You wanna test that thing out!


Yeah, let's plan it for October as the next few weeks will be busy, I'll PM you in a couple of weeks. Where do you guys usually smoke? Until the room was ready we would meet at the Hilton on Thursdays.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Bill Brewer said:


> I didn't get a permit and figured I would probably just take the fan and heater out if we ever sell...


That wouldn't fly here in New Jersey. If caught with a completed job like that with no permits and inspections they'd be making you rip the walls apart to look at the wiring and a zillion other things if caught and make your life hell. In fact, if in a basement and if its an enclosed room with a door, they'd be calling it a bedroom and wanting you to rip open your foundation for a tall window to use as a fire exit.

I'm not kidding as it happened to my buddy. He wasn't selling his house, just had a neighbor that didn't like him find out about the room in his basement with no permits. Had to pay $1,500 in fines plus back property taxes on the improvements, $4,500 for a fire exit (what BS that is) have a contractor "fix" perfectly good work for another $2,500 (more BS) and then $500 for the building, electrical and fire permits. Wound up costing him about $10,000. And the project originally cost only $4,000 for him to do.

New Jersey...there's nothing quite like it! :biggrin:


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

That is one nice cave!

Love the Humi too!


----------



## benmk19 (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe you guys can help me out here....I have an unfinished basement with a room that I want to make my man cave. I have a huge window well, and the HVAC has a vent on the ceiling that puts out AC or heat....I was planning on just installing a fan that I can vent to the outside of my house, do I have to worry about the vent on the ceiling? I don't want to have a completely seperate AC and heating system for one room? I've been dreaming about doing this for to long and am sick of smoking all bundled up in the garage!!! 

Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey fellow Canucker very inspiring.


----------



## taxedman (Dec 10, 2010)

benmk19 said:


> Maybe you guys can help me out here....I have an unfinished basement with a room that I want to make my man cave. I have a huge window well, and the HVAC has a vent on the ceiling that puts out AC or heat....I was planning on just installing a fan that I can vent to the outside of my house, do I have to worry about the vent on the ceiling? I don't want to have a completely seperate AC and heating system for one room? I've been dreaming about doing this for to long and am sick of smoking all bundled up in the garage!!!
> 
> Thanks for any info!!!


I have a similar situation (2 ceiling vents actually) in my cave and have never had a problem with smoke/smell getting into the ductwork. I run one of those cheap dual blade window fans and even though I use candles and a bit of Fabreeze, IMO an exhaust fan does 90% of the work.

On the subject of manning up to the wife re: man cave....mine has her own 'woman cave' w/ an arts and crafts inventory that has probably 10 times the $ value of my cigar collection. End of discussion there.


----------



## benmk19 (Mar 5, 2011)

taxedman said:


> I have a similar situation (2 ceiling vents actually) in my cave and have never had a problem with smoke/smell getting into the ductwork. I run one of those cheap dual blade window fans and even though I use candles and a bit of Fabreeze, IMO an exhaust fan does 90% of the work.
> 
> On the subject of manning up to the wife re: man cave....mine has her own 'woman cave' w/ an arts and crafts inventory that has probably 10 times the $ value of my cigar collection. End of discussion there.


That's the way to justify your man cave, I'm getting my wife to make an art studio to paint in.....Woman cave.

So I guess I'll just build the room and not worry about the vent coming into the room from the ceiling and install a fan going to the outside, maybe an air purifier? What do you guys think??

Need some experience here as I want this room!!!!


----------

